# Need custom rods built



## CAPEHORN 31 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey everyone!! Looking for 2-3 custom rods with the logo of my custom squidtail jigs built in the rods. Please respond if you can help. Mainly will to be used for jigging. Also interested in spiral wrapping 2 of them.
Want something comparable to a terez. 6-7'


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok. I would be glad to help. Shoot me an email. [email protected]


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm not sure who is building rods on here any more. There was a few guys a while back messing with it. The best spiral wrapper I know was Coach Bagby of "Coach's Custom Rods". Another popular name in rod building is "Billy Stix", I know Half Hitch and Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle used to build them also. I have two G-Loomis spiral wrap rods built by Coach 10 years ago if you would like to swing by and check out his work. Welcome to the forum btw and good luck with your build.


----------



## CAPEHORN 31 (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank yo for all the advice. I will check into all of them.


----------



## Neki (Jun 29, 2011)

I can build them. If a clear logo image can be emailed, i can decal it for rods.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Neki said:


> I can build them. If a clear logo image can be emailed, i can decal it for rods.


Alot of good builders on here, but I can vouch for this one 150%. Has built lots of rods for me and they always turn out perfect.


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

a spiral wrap or a roberts wrap?.................been building for 30+ years


----------

